# Didge in Black and White...



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love the pictures, especially the first one! He sure does remind me of his sister


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

He's absolutely beautiful!!! And that first shot shows off every bit of that beauty...nice job!!!!


Pete


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Linda and Pete...
We sure do think he is beautiful and we love him soooo much.... he is such a good sweet boy.... 
Linda, is his sister sweet?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

puddinhd58 said:


> Thanks Linda and Pete...
> We sure do think he is beautiful and we love him soooo much.... he is such a good sweet boy....
> Linda, is his sister sweet?


Hmm, is Suva sweet? Well, when she is not destroying something, she can be very sweet  She has gotten somewhat less destructive but every once in a while she outdoes herself :doh: She doesn't mean to but I think she gets caught up in the smell/texture of whatever she is chewing on-purse, shoes, pill bottles <sigh>

She is a very affectionate and loving girl, and I do enjoy that.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well Linda...I didn't say Didge was perfect.... Actually most of the time I think, he thinks he's a GOAT!!! :uhoh:

He will chew ANYTHING... rocks, carpet :doh:, tree's, plants, toys, etc........

BUT, due to our "don't take your eyes off him", he hasn't destroyed anything lately...:curtain:

He is really loving and sweet though. He wants to be near us every minute and is a real snuggle bug....which I love.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the first pick of him. Very handsome head!! I still don't know where all the chewing comes from. I really have to blame Sydney as none of my guys that go back to Tahnee lines were ever really were destructive?????? And Smidge was the perfect puppy/dog never did a thing wrong her whole life.......

I really love that first pick though!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Didge looks great in B&W--and I love golden nose shots!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful B & W shot of Didge, he's a very handsome boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photos! He's very handsome.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! We think he is so very pretty! 

I am surprised his nose isn't misshapen cause that's where I kiss and mooch on him all the time! :smooch::smooch::smooch: :kiss:

Mac, it must come from his Daddy.... it seems like quite a bit of the litter are quite the chewers! He really is good and has never destroyed shoes, stuff of ours laying around, etc....but if it's on the ground and he thinks it may be a toy or something from outside, it's a goner! :doh::uhoh:
We have spent a small fortune trying to find toys that he won't EAT and we have gotten down to antlers, some bigger tough balls and a couple real hard nylabone type things....
We wouldn't care if he just chewed the stuff up but he EATS it! 

Goof ball! :--crazy:

We have our first "medical issue" with the sweety....had to take him to the vet tonight for what I thought was a "hotspot".... Vet said it was a bad allergic reaction to "something" but could not see a bit or anything...We had to shave a bunch of his pretty fur all underneath him as the place is right by his "boy bits".... 
He's on antibiotics and steroids... 
I just hope the itching stops as he his miserable...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Photos are beautiful as Didge is. 
Sorry for the "medical issue", hope this reaction goes away soon.


----------

